# Whole Grains Every Day, Every Way, by Lorna Sass



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

This is more a preview, since it won't be out until November 2006. But it is definitely worth getting: discussions of many, many types of whole grains with basic recipes for cooking different versions of them, and a lot of good recipes using them (with recommendations for substitutions, too).

Those of you who are used to vegetarian and/or vegan books from Lorna Sass be warned: this has recipes including meat. But the basic information is still very, very helpful. I already used it to cook some amaranth, and the result was perfect! :lips:

_Disclosure: I am working on this book for the publisher._


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Then it'll be well worth looking for! 

I'm trying to use more whole grains rather than refined ones, so I'll be eager to have a look. Thanks for the heads-up, Suzanne.

Mezzaluna


----------

